# Mateo Takes on a Little Dog at the Park *video*



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This is pretty much Mateo's playing style with the little guys...


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

AW how cute! What a gentle giant


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What a ferocious dog! 

Love that he handicapped himself and gave the boston a height advantage! Ha!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Look at that vicious cream puff! haha he looks so sweet letting that Boston terrier win!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Omg, what a good boy! I would be so proud if he were my boy. So well behaved. 


Gotta love that Boston too lol.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my GAWSH HE IS SO FLOPPY AND HEAVY LOOKING!! SUPER CUTE!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you simply must enter mateo in the puppy contest for march.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What a sweet video. Mateo is a doll and I love his name.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He looks like such a sweetheart! You have done a great job with him.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's so cute what a sweet heart he is. And yes calendar shot.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Cute!!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love how big dogs always seem to know how to play nice with the little ones. It's the little dogs you have to watch out for! My big black boy used to just lay down and kind of roll his head around on Chelsy while she bounced around him. 

Your guy is really sweet......a big teddy bear!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!

I forgot to add that, as it turns out, the little Boston/Frenchie mix Mateo was playing with is raw fed. I ended up talking with his owner for awhile about all things raw...

My first real-life meeting with a raw feeder-- pretty darn cool.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Now that's a cute video!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And he's such a good multi-tasker! Playing, resting, napping, sunning himself, being cute, being sweet, and totally cool all at the same time! I want to squeeze his face!! Precious video!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wow. is he that laid back all the time, or just for the little dogs? Funny how he's still a puppy and yet plays so gently with the little dog.

BTW, the little dog could stand to lose a couple of pounds


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> wow. is he that laid back all the time, or just for the little dogs? Funny how he's still a puppy and yet plays so gently with the little dog.
> 
> BTW, the little dog could stand to lose a couple of pounds


Well, he's pretty laid back when it comes to small dogs and puppies. He seems to shift into a lower gear with them... and they respond to that energy, I believe.

However- you might not recognize that it's the same dog when he plays with the big boys. It's very rough and tumble! But even then, he's the one who is going to flop on the ground... yep, he's a "flopper." But it's an intense workout, and I usually walk home with a very tired dog...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well, he's pretty laid back when it comes to small dogs and puppies. He seems to shift into a lower gear with them... and they respond to that energy, I believe.
> 
> However- you might not recognize that it's the same dog when he plays with the big boys. It's very rough and tumble! But even then, he's the one who is going to flop on the ground... yep, he's a "flopper." But it's an intense workout, and I usually walk home with a very tired dog...


Sometimes, you just have to see a video or in person to get a feel for a dog's personality. I am very glad you shared that. It's just so sweet.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That is so cute and funny! That's exactly how Khan plays with the little ones. He just sort of slaps at them with his paws, and opens his mouth. Which I think is funny since that gives the little ones a chance to bite at his big ole lips. They usually end up sticking their head inside his big open mouth! He never closes it though!! I wish we lived closer, they would have so much fun together!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Khan said:


> That is so cute and funny! That's exactly how Khan plays with the little ones. He just sort of slaps at them with his paws, and opens his mouth. Which I think is funny since that gives the little ones a chance to bite at his big ole lips. They usually end up sticking their head inside his big open mouth! He never closes it though!! I wish we lived closer, they would have so much fun together!!


Yes--- those big ol' Mastiff lips: easy pickings for little teeth to grab onto... 

I can imagine they would have a really great time together-- too bad we are on opposite coasts hwell:

BTW-- would love to see more photos of Khan


----------

